# Downtube shifter for Fr Der, how much can I save over DuraAce



## miketrackman (Sep 27, 2005)

Im wondering How much weight I can save by going with a down tube shifter for my front derailure and a Regular brake handle. Where could i find high end bits like these.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

miketrackman said:


> Im wondering How much weight I can save by going with a down tube shifter for my front derailure and a Regular brake handle. Where could i find high end bits like these.


I saved 51 grams. I did it due to a hand injury that made it hard to use the STI with my left hand. I was running the DA9 and the hoods feel the same as the Shamano areo brake levers so I used that. I have now switched to Campy record and I removed the shifter parts from the ergo lever (they weighed 60 grams) and replaced it with an old campy shift lever that I tuned (15 grams). You will save a bit on cable weight as well. I now prefer the downtube shifter for the front, it is easy to shift with both hands, never jams like the DA9 would when climbing and has never in the past year gone out of adjustment.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Why stop there? just go all DT shifters and cut 160g.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*I prefer it too*



homebrew said:


> I saved 51 grams. I did it due to a hand injury that made it hard to use the STI with my left hand. I was running the DA9 and the hoods feel the same as the Shamano areo brake levers so I used that. I have now switched to Campy record and I removed the shifter parts from the ergo lever (they weighed 60 grams) and replaced it with an old campy shift lever that I tuned (15 grams). You will save a bit on cable weight as well. I now prefer the downtube shifter for the front, it is easy to shift with both hands, never jams like the DA9 would when climbing and has never in the past year gone out of adjustment.


on mountain bikes because it's more reliable, and I can adjust it as I move from small to large cogs to eliminate any rub.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Why stop there? just go all DT shifters and cut 160g.


I tend to use the rear coggs much more often, In a crit most times I never shift the FD, same for me in a TT. I did this at first due to a hand injury but after running this setup I don't want to go back. FYI if I was not racing downtube shifters have lots to offer.Cheap, less adjustment, never jam and are fun. If everyone else prefers STI / Ergo thats fine by me


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

you could do DT on the front and bar end of the rear to have the shifter handy, and still save some too.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

miketrackman said:


> Im wondering How much weight I can save by going with a down tube shifter for my front derailure and a Regular brake handle. Where could i find high end bits like these.



Where do you get DT shifters? ... super hardcore ones?

And when does that carbon DA lever come out? Some of the pro crossers use em for their single.

lol

-the n00b


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Where do you get DT shifters? ... super hardcore ones?
> 
> And when does that carbon DA lever come out? Some of the pro crossers use em for their single.
> 
> ...



allo?

i'm genuinely curious. dt shifters sound like the way to go for my CX rig.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> allo?
> 
> i'm genuinely curious. dt shifters sound like the way to go for my CX rig.


I am switching my old campy to a Mondo Krono areo lever that was made sometime back. It weighs in at 14 grams for one lever. Its a black plastic of some sort (I don't read German) and looks very cool on my frame. You can fin them on ebay sometimes. I am using powercords for the cable that weigh in at approx 5 grams for both.


----------

